

Ask HN: Has anyone been contacted back about Hungry Academy yet? - mermalaude


======
adamrights
Nope :(...I thought I saw some post on Twitter saying they weren't accepted,
but I can't seem to find it now.

------
gamechangr
I am still hopeful!!! May have to change my new years resolution (to get
accepted)

